# Farm auction, Mayfield Saskatchewan, Canada, April 23, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link:

http://www.farmauctionguide.com/cgi-bin/guide.cgi?sec=v&type=c&id=ross&anum=1093558584


----------

